
Singapore's Fake News Law Is Also an Internet Surveillance Law - iamnothere
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190603/18492642323/singapores-fake-news-law-is-also-internet-surveillance-law.shtml
======
Mikeb85
Who'd have thought?

